# Found a dog in Liverpool Area Crossbred looks westie/bischon



## RachRubyx

Hi my partner was walking our dog tonight at 9pm and seen a dog off its lead just couple minutes from our home. There was no owner in sight and he tried to cross the busy main road to get to my dog. My partner asked people in the area and a woman said he's lost and been there 30mins. My boyfriend got him to follow him home and brought him into our house. We couldn't leave him as he would of been ran over. Whilst my partner went and searched the area I gave him water and food and checked for any ID tags. He has a harness and collar on but no sign of micro-chipping. He looks well looked after like a good weight and had his coat trimmed and turned his nose up at kibble so obviously been fed well.

We went out with him around 9.30pm and searched the whole area and knocked on peoples doors. Must of walked about 3-4miles and at 11pm it was dark so had to come home. Haven't found owner and contacted local dog warden as we have no choice. I have a girl dog and he is a male she is a little timid of him but the cat has gone balistic trying to attack him and mauled me to death. So no way can keep him sadly. The dog warden is picking him up tomorrow morning.

Feed him some sardines and egg and given him a herbal Skullcap and Valerian Tablet to calm him down he is pacing the room and crying not sure because he wants the cat or pining for owner. Got plenty of water and a bed.

Anyway I've posted on facebook and asked people to share and also posted on local rescue centre. Not sure what to do now is there anywhere else I can share his photo?


----------



## I love springers

Hi, I didn't want to read and run but you could try" Dog lost"

Also could you take a piccie of him and put up some posters

Have you contacted Halewood dog's home as the owners may have contacted them

It sounds like he has escaped from somewhere if he is well looked after and has a harness on

Hope he finds his family soon and good on you for taking him in.

what breed is he?


----------



## RachRubyx

Hi we have registered and put his details with DogLost and a photo.
Not printed out photo as don't have printer but going to print off at library tomorrow.
Already contacted Halewood RSPCA and no one been in contact for him.

We called the dog warden today and he has gone with them to RSPCA Halewood. Feel dreadful but its the best place for him he was anxious in our house and upsetting my own pets. Love to keep him but the cat wants his guts for garters (even though he fine with cats) and my own dog tolerates him but she is still timid. I know in time they would settle down they would get on but I would never fully trust him with our pets. He has already snapped a tiny bit at us when he runs up the stairs and we try bring him down. He also snapped at my dog when she snapped at him. Plus my own dog just doesn't like male dogs.

Stupid Dog Warden was a complete idiot acted like he was terrified of dogs just because the dog was barking at him. But the warden came in looking terrified and with a scary looking dog lead. Made us put it on him and the poor dog was shaking and wanted to stay with us. Plus we asked would he be put down nearly crying and he said "I don't deal with that" what a n**head

Hoping the RSPCA fuss over him and look after him. We rang up few hours ago asking could they keep us in contact if his owner is found. He be kept at the RSPCA pound for 7 days and if unclaimed then go to the rescue centre. I am sure he get a home he is lovely and very smart dog. Can tell he comes from loving home as he likes to be hand feed and very greedy for human food but turns his nose up at kibble. Just don't understand how the owner not got in contact but it could be someone elderly and just think he may come home himself and don't know who to call.

Obvs if he is going to be PTS we take him and organise something but its just not the right time right now as my mum working and the job centre got me going to a 2 week full time course then am back in college come september. Plus we completely broke at the moment with upcoming family wedding (am bridesmaid) and job centre not paying me due to going to visit family in Ireland for weekend.

Here's the little cutie


----------



## I love springers

He looks well cared for. I'm sure there is someone out there going out their mind trying to find him. He is lovely

The sad thing is he could have been taken from somewhere and dumped so I would contact dog wardens in the surrounding areas as well

Do you know if he is micro chipped. I hope he is and reunited with his human mummy soon

Keep us posted .....


----------



## RachRubyx

Yeah he was groomed and also well trained and very spoilt in a nice way wanted to jump on knee for food etc. He was microchipped the warden scanned him in our house. We didn't think he would be. Thats why am thinking he belongs to someone older who doesn't know about microchipping or I.D. 

You just don't know whats happened the owner could of taken ill or anything or he has gotten out the house. The RSPCA said some people dont think to ring dog warden and just search for days the streets hoping to find there pet.

I just feel so guilty and can't relax until I know he back with owner or in a loving new home.

I've done all I can put it all over internet and doglost and local dog rescues. Constantly searched my area but alot of houses. Putting posters in local shops and area tomorrow.


----------



## Silver Jill

Hi ~ after reading what you have written here about the little dog which you found, he reminds me of our Bobby who I found as a stray on our local Park, and he didn't have a collar on. I brought him home and rang the Dog Warden, and we said that we wanted to keep him, but we had to wait for 7 days and on the fifth day we were out walking with Bobby and our other rescue dog, Billy when the Dog Warden rang to say that his owner had phoned up! A young woman called with her boyfriend and Bobby just slunk into their car, and that was it! This was in May 2006 and then exactly a year later, they called and asked me to take Bobby in permanently and he was then 5 years old, and we still have him with us and he still cowers whenever we go near his head. We would have been happy to have taken him in when we found him, if the couple could only have been truthful with us then. I hope that the little dog's owners want him and claim him, and if not that he does get a loving forever home, after all that you have done for him. Take care


----------



## RachRubyx

Well I rang the rspca halewood who have him at the moment and they said no one came to claim him yet. I have printed off poster and put a few in local shops (dont want to attach to lamposts and walls as may be ripped down and I don't have printer so 40p a page a pop is expensive when your printing off more than a couple pages) I've found local businesses have been much more helpful offering to put the poster in their window. Asda and others said no and am a bit peeved as its the nearest big supermarket around for good few miles so has alot of people shopping there and therefore more chance for owner to see.

I just want the dog to be happy am feeling really low and missing him even though only knew him for a day. Would of kept him but its not fair on my own animals and they have to come first. I don't have the time right now to incorporate him into our family and I would always worry about leaving animals alone due to his slightly snappy nature. He is also very very energetic and hard for me to walk as am use to a lazy cav who plods along. He needs someone who can walk him twice a day for a few hours.


----------



## Silver Jill

Hi again ~ you have done your very best for the stray dog, and I really do hope that he finds a loving home in the future. He is a lovely dog, and you are being responsible when you say that you are unable to adopt him yourself, as you do need to put your own animals first. It is very difficult sometimes when we love animals so much, but please try to take care, knowing that you have done the right thing


----------



## RachRubyx

Well our little mate has gone to the rspca adoption centre so will be getting neutered and needles etc before he goes up. 

I can't believe am saying this but i've found another lost dog. My boyfriend found a dog wondering off its lead and has brought it home. I don't know whats happening honestly my cat and dog are going to be fuming. 

Will update later when know whats going on. He's carrying the dog home now not sure if male or female or anything boyfriend says it looks unkept and no collar.


----------



## Silver Jill

Hi RachRubyx ~ I am glad that the initial dog which you found is now at the RSPCA waiting for a new forever home, and you did a wonderful job for her. I hope that you are ok with the new stray too, and your own cat and dog as well! Sadly, it is getting to be common now that dogs and other animals are being abandoned due to people not being able to afford to keep them. I just signed in tonight and saw your post straight away. Take care, thinking of you SJ x


----------



## RachRubyx

Just to update well my boyfriend brought this little tiny yorkshire terrier (looks like could be possible pom cross as well not sure) home. It was a little girl and had no collar. I know yorkshire terries are small anyway but this one was tiny and extremely underweight. She let my boyfriend carry her for 2 miles content and was happy inside my home. 

Her fur was matted and in a dreadful state and nails so overgrown she walked funny. Could feel her spine and ribs as so painfully thin. She also kept sticking her tongue out to the side and like seemed to bite it and swallow it back into her mouth. It was rather strange and sounded a little horsey. I couldn't get a proper look at her teeth but she didn't seem to have many. Its hard to know her age because she looked old and young, only looked older because of the neglect. She was a happy thing walking about and interacting with my dog and they both got along fine. 

I fed the poor thing she turned nose up at kibble and so I cooked some chicken and turkey mince which she ate. She ate it small bites at a time but i've heard yorkies don't have a big appetite. She seemed to eat her food fine and didn't look sick and was drinking water but not excessive. 

I then gave her a bath because she was so dirty and this helped to access her coat more and seen that it was terribly matted. I tried to brush gently and cut some of the matts out but it needed shaving.

I rang the dog wardens as even though i'd of loved to keep her, she is in such a poor state she needs medical help for a couple weeks at least. I feel she may be a struggle health wise and right now I don't have the time (due to stupid job centre and college) and struggling to feed my own dog. I've had to borrow money to take my own dogs the vet this week. 

Had to wait 3 hours for dog warden as so busy but she snuggled up in my knee whilst waiting which made it even harder. When the dog warden came he was excellent and the complete opposite to other dog warden we had last time. He was stroking her and checking her over teeth and ears etc and carried her to the car in his arms. Said if they don't find owner will rehome her. Seemed to really love animals and a lovely chap which made me feel better. 

Going to ring up tomorrow and see if little girl ok. Just hope medically she fine 

I've shared her on facebook and put on doglost but doubt anything will become of that. She looks like she been neglected for months, years possibly.


----------

